# Hacer que un celular auto-conteste llamadas



## erk306 (Mar 4, 2010)

hola gente.. soy nuevo en este foro. Estoy haciendo una alarma para automovil via celular, ya tengo todo. el uniko problema eske no tengo un programador para pic ala mano y kisiera ke mi celular se contestara automaticamente al recibir la llamada sin necesidad de utilizar un pic. algunos celulares cuentan con opciones de contestar como cualkier tecla o al abrir la tapa pero no ahy ninguno ke se conteste solo.. 

si alguien me pudiera dar alguna sugerencia se lo agradeceria mucho...


----------



## Icepick (Mar 4, 2010)

Los teléfonos clamshell (Tapita) pueden configurarse para contestar o no automáticamente al abrirlos y los equipos barras también. Se deben configurar en el menu ajustes > ajustes de llamada > todas las llamadas > modo de respuesta, ojala cuentes con uno a la mano si no sencillamente haz un quemador o programador de Pic's no es muy complicado hacerlo.


----------



## erk306 (Mar 4, 2010)

pues se pueden configurar pero no se contestarian automaticamente, yo keria saber con algun circuito se pudiera contestar solo al recibir una llamada.. si me pudieras pasar un diagrama para crear un programador te lo agradeceria.. 

graciass por tu respueestaa.. seguire investigando..


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 5, 2010)

erk306: Como el movil no esta diseñado para contestar automaticamente sino por decision del usuario, carecen de esa funcion. Pero tu puedes habilitarlo de manera truculenta: Usa la señal del timbre o llamada para activar un circuito que, a su vez, "presione" el boton de contestar... 

Saludos.


----------



## gusguztavoman (Mar 5, 2010)

Hay un motorola que puede configurarse para contestarse solo al utilizar un manos libres. Se contesta despues de 1 o 2 tonos. Ahorita estoy buscando el modelo del celular, pero no lo he encontrado. Seguire buscando.

Te adelanto que no es un celular moderno y la resolucion de la pantalla es muy chafa. De seguro lo encuentras en un sobreruedas. Si solo necesitas la funcion de contestarse solo te va a servir.

Acabo de encontrar el modelo: Motorola W175

Y aqui esta un link de un wey que los vende a $180 pesos nuevos (segun) y creo que solo en el DF, pero checale.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-39595707-remato-celular-motorola-telcel-w175-nuevos-_JM_

Este celular yo lo tenia, por eso se que si trae esa funcion. Te recuerdo que la funcion solo la puedes utilizar cuando le conectas un manos libres. Es de entrada 2.5mm (la mas comun), los encuentras donde sea.

Saludos y espero que te sirva.


----------



## erk306 (Mar 5, 2010)

graciasss por sus respuestass ya eh pensado en un circuito que presione la tecla send al recibir la llamada..  pero tambien chekare el cel ke dice gusguztavoman... graciass por sus sugerenciass... saludoss..


----------



## electrodan (Mar 5, 2010)

Frecuentemente los celulares encienden la luz al recibir una llamada. --> Esa luz la podés utilizar para "presionar" el botón. Si necesitás un retardo podés usar un monoestable.

(Log): Título modificado.


----------

